# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-SE vs Einscan-SP?

## mash3d

Hi, I'm debating on getting the Einscan-SE ($1,199) or the Einscan SP ($2,299)
The Single shot accuracy is 0.1mm for the SE and 0.05 for the SP model.
The other main difference is the SP model has tracking markers on the turntable surface.

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Either model? And if the SP was really worth the extra $1100 dollars?
It supposed to be more accurate but is the mesh be any cleaner or pick up finer details than the SE model?

I mostly interested in scanning small scale geometric objects like airplane model kits. They have a few scanning challenges in being that they usually have broad flat surfaces, sharp corners, fine raised details and engraved lines. Most of the scans I have seen have been organic shapes or large mechanical objects so it's really hard to tell what the quality of the scan is. 

As a side note I wish the 3d community would come up with a standard benchmark for scanners. Lets say a U.S. Quarter or other coin. Something that is common enough that it can easily be found and you can look at the real thing vs. the 3d Scan data produced by different scanners.

If any one has any info I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Michael

----------


## scobo

The SE seems to have pretty much the same spec as the Einscan-S. In which case there are plenty of examples scans online. Here's a few of mine ..... https://www.thingiverse.com/scobo/de...r=&search=Scan.
Examples from the SP are a bit harder to come by but I did come across this which might help ..... https://youtu.be/gUuRZdz0hz8

----------


## This

the resolution is better for the SP model, but do you need that accuracy ?
but if you are scanning objects with flat surfaces an not much detail, the SP might be better as the scan table has markers to aid the software to stich scans together,
I have the older S version, and while the software is very good stiching scans together, it sometimes has trouble if the scanned surface has not much detail just flat or curved surface, and you sometimes have to manually let the software know where corresponding point are,
it is not difficult to do, but makes the autoscan feature take longer to do.

The youtube link in the previous post is a great showing of the setup and workings.

If you can afford the 0.05 SP, do it, you can always lower the resolution with scanning/meshing, but not up if you buy the 0.1mm scanner.

----------


## Danema

the Einscan SP ($2,299) - nice choise!

----------

